# 5-03-18 westbranch



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Hit a cove that I frequently fish out @ westbranch tonight hoping for some crappies. As I was walking to my spot I noticed a muskie about 10 feet out from shore sitting next to a log...I had my minnow / bobber setup and as I was sticking a minnow I noticed a bluegill swimming toward the muskie. So I just watched the muskie turn alittle and swim slow up and towards the gill...and then boom it inhaled it! Very cool...just as that happened the sky let loose and it rained ALOT! I waited it out in my car for about 30 minutes. I headed back down and started fishing...no luck with crappies but did see a insane amount of muskies...probably why no crappies...? I did have my "cat" rod with me so i stuck 6 minnows on and tossed it out while I messed around with small lures with other rod. Ended up with this 10" perch off my catfish rig setup...biggest perch I've got from the branch...anyway good night out as I did get a small bass and lost a insanely large catfish around 8:45.

Don.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

How’s water clarity


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...as far as shore fishing...water was reasonably good...even after the rain. I would say 12-18" down and about 4' from shore I would see my lure. Its dirty but not bad. Now i was mid lake ... east of rock springs. With the amount of activity and visual sights of muskies and other top water splashes here and there...I will be back probably every day through the weekend. 

Don


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I plan on hitting it Saturday with my brother. Chasing them toothy critters.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

That would be cool to see!!! Gotta look close at all those logs! Especially the 4 footers! Make sure they're not muskies! Now, I wish I woulda gone there on Wednesday when I took the day off to fish!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm headed out to the branch tomorrow morning for the first time this year in the boat for some crappie. I hope to see some nice ones...


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

There is a crappie tourney launching out of rock springs boat ramp at 6:30-7am just a heads up


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

I thought I heard about a bass tourney also? Going to be crowded.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

That sounds like an awesome sight to see twisted...nice to hear of some activity...great report as always. Stay twisted my friend.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> There is a crappie tourney launching out of rock springs boat ramp at 6:30-7am just a heads up


Thanks for the heads up. That means I won't be fishing several spots. But that also means I will have my head on a swivel with binoculars attached.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Man I hate tourneys (sorry tourney guys) but sounds like I will be doing some Muskie fishing very soon at WB! Thats cool to see Twisted! To bad you didn't have it on video.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

crestliner TS said:


> Man I hate tourneys (sorry tourney guys) but sounds like I will be doing some Muskie fishing very soon at WB! Thats cool to see Twisted! To bad you didn't have it on video.


I know! I thought about it but just as soon as I "thought" about it the muskie started his move...really cool to see something like that.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I went crappie fishing on Saturday. Got there at 7:30 and started at the dam. 57 degrees there.
Had a bass tourney boat flying into where I was fishing and trying to squeeze me out of the spot I was fishing. So I had to take a few pics and squeeze them.
Nothing there so I headed up to mid lake near Jay and then RS ramp and fished quite a few laydowns. Nothing there. Water temp was 55. So I headed over to the "no wake"  zone and fished my way down to the Knapp bay. Water temp was 62 down there. Not a d*$# thing. Not one hit. Minnows under a slip bobber, jig and minnow, jig and bobby garland, minnows drop shot....nothing.
I marked them several times in 14-16 fow and while fishing numerous open water structures that never fail. They were not in the mood to bite. Left at 4:00PM.
Did not see one fish caught with the exception of the bass tourney boat that tried to squeeze me early in the morning. They pulled a small 10-12" bass about 15ft away from me.
Anyone know how the crappie tourney did?

Water was very turbid with about 6" visibility. Floating debris down by the Gilbert launch over to Hickory island and something big was floating as you went to the RS bridge on the east side.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...sorry to here about the no bite day...I ended up not fishing Saturday and going to the spillway at Berlin on sunday. Fished it for 5 hours with 6 total caught. Threw everything back.

Don.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I've not been able to connect at WB either on the Crappie, leaves me wondering how I lost my touch.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I’m going in the morning for cats and see what happens. Hope some white bass are nearby getting into the spawn now.


----------



## ErieBoy75 (Aug 4, 2009)

Saw a Muskie chase down a white bass one day. Took him a couple swipes at the surface but he got dinner.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Hit the branch around 10 wasn’t long till a cat took my strawberry hot dog piece, then that was it no more bites, but it was nice sitting in the sun relaxing, gonna hit the willows on Wednesday wading for crappie. Let this guy go this time.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Popspastime said:


> I've not been able to connect at WB either on the Crappie, leaves me wondering how I lost my touch.


Ditto! But I think they're in there(somewhere)! I usually only cobble up a couple, usually barely legal....(and Yes, I know how to get them!) Toughest lake for me to pattern.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

5/12/18 this morning off chicken/garlic powder.

Stay twisted. 

Don.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Good job twisted....I spent the morning in the brush pulling Crappie out...must have caught 30...kept 7 ...size is definitely smaller than previous years..and no toothy critters!! That's 3 trips in row!! New high score!...I hope the trend continues.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I know...had 2 trips lately with alot of fish but 7-8 inches if that. I've noticed bigger fish really early in the morning though. 

Don.


----------

